# GPS Navigation für HTC HD2



## Nils_ (9. September 2010)

*GPS Navigation für HTC HD2*

Hallo,
Ich suche ein Navigatiosprogramm für mein HTC HD2.
Es sollte möglichst kostenlos sein.


----------



## midnight (10. September 2010)

*AW: GPS Navigation für HTC HD2*

Das kannst du knicken. Es ist ehrlichgesagt nicht mal wirklich einfach eine Software zum *kaufen* zu finden, kostenlos kannst du knicken. Karten kosten immer Geld und dafür wirst du zahlen müssen.


----------



## pixelflair (10. September 2010)

*AW: GPS Navigation für HTC HD2*

google navi beta  wenn du kostenlos haben willst  aber viel spaß beim akkuverbrauch xDD


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (11. September 2010)

*AW: GPS Navigation für HTC HD2*

ja, ich nutze als Navi Google Maps, das bei meinem Touch Pro2 vorinstalliert war


----------



## Nils_ (11. September 2010)

*AW: GPS Navigation für HTC HD2*



pixelflair schrieb:


> google navi beta  wenn du kostenlos haben willst  aber viel spaß beim akkuverbrauch xDD



Wo kann dich das downloaden?


----------



## Necrobutcher (11. September 2010)

*AW: GPS Navigation für HTC HD2*

Afaik muss dafür Android auf deinem HD2 laufen. Für T-Mobile Vertragskunden gibts Navigon 4 free. Funktioniert super.


----------



## pixelflair (11. September 2010)

*AW: GPS Navigation für HTC HD2*



Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Afaik muss dafür Android auf deinem HD2 laufen. Für T-Mobile Vertragskunden gibts Navigon 4 free. Funktioniert super.



echt? bin schon so in der android welt


----------



## Nils_ (11. September 2010)

*AW: GPS Navigation für HTC HD2*



Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Afaik muss dafür Android auf deinem HD2 laufen. Für T-Mobile Vertragskunden gibts Navigon 4 free. Funktioniert super.



Mein HD2 hat als Betriebssystem Windows Mobil.
Es ist von Vodaphone.
Habt ihr n link zu nem dowenoad?


----------

